# Denim/Fleece Dig Box Version 1



## Hannah (May 15, 2014)

So I saw a dig box on this forum somebody made out of fleece with a cute fleece door... The user didn't post a tutorial, so I gave it an attempt with my novice sewing skills.

I'm not happy with how the shape turned out (it isn't as sturdy as I'd like, and the walls aren't tall enough), but I do like the colors and general style of this dig box. I'm going to give it a try again tonight, but I thought I'd show you guys my Version 1 to get some opinions/suggestions. 


























"SEW FOR ME, SLAVE" -Kewpie


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

It's super cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SparkleBean (Aug 29, 2013)

Omg it's super cute! It looks like a little dog boat! I love it!!


----------

